# Students fall ill during rehearsal, stage lights suspected of CO



## derekleffew (Feb 9, 2019)

From https://www.berksmontnews.com/news/...R0t90XApc-WxLbCUXskgjc9_y5SbnjIDzcLhk-m95ftcg :

> “After hours of testing, they did not find any cause for the illness, or any unsafe gas levels, including but not limited to carbon monoxide. *One concern that has been identified is the possibility that the stage lights could have been a contributing factor to the illness.* Therefore, the overhead stage lights will not be used until our lighting contractor can certify that they are safe and working properly,” reported Miller.



I suspect LED poisoning. Or new take on "death by FEL." Carbon-arcs in the flies?


----------



## BillConnerFASTC (Feb 9, 2019)

What a ridiculous conclusion fostered by ignorance. Good probability he has LED lights in his office and all the classrooms.


----------



## Amiers (Feb 9, 2019)

Lol. Seriously.


----------



## Butch! (Feb 9, 2019)

I keep telling them I'm allergic to theater and now I have proof!


----------



## RickR (Feb 9, 2019)

Reminds me of "The Great Halogen Scare" of 25 years ago. Somebody cooked some hairless mice under halogen lamps and noticed skin damage.  UV was assumed to be the culprit, rather than the plain heat. 

News media picked it up and all my architectural clients started asking if they should avoid halogen.


----------



## RickR (Feb 9, 2019)

And I just posted a comment on their FB page. It is pointless and possibly dangerous propagation of nonsense.


----------



## MNicolai (Feb 9, 2019)

Seems to be contagious. This happened in Wisconsin last year too. After various hospitalizations, reviews of EMT reports and tests, and bringing in third party air quality monitors, no cause for the "illness" was determined. There were thoughts maybe buses that were used to transport students that day contributed but were ultimately ruled out. Any possible sources of mechanical system failure were ruled out.

Most likely cause is psychsomatic, especially after people in other areas of the school claimed symptoms but were in areas fed from completely different air handling equipment and different sources of outside air.

Gotta be some trend in getting weak in the knees under stage lights for the first time and blaming it on CO. "When you hear hoofbeats, think of horses not zebras"

EDIT: Happened in PA some years ago too.


----------



## Crisp image (Feb 9, 2019)

Suddenly these people became ill! do they not know that CO will have a varying effect on different people over different time? I have played in some serious fire situations where we monitored CO all the time. If the concentration levels were that high to effect people their exposure would have been a long time >8hs or a higher concentration of 30ppm. at 200ppm the exposure should be limited to 1-2 hrs (we didn't work in areas over 100ppm) 
Love how the media get it and run in to total wrong direction.
Regards
Geoff


----------

